
AttackerKB: A community for discussing, analyzing, and prioritizing threats - oicat
https://blog.rapid7.com/2020/04/15/meet-attackerkb/
======
oicat
Rapid7 have started an open-beta of AttackerKB, a community to discuss,
analyze, and prioritize security vulnerabilities.

I've posted the blog about it instead of the direct link as I think it
provides some valuable context.

The direct link for the site is here:
[https://attackerkb.com/](https://attackerkb.com/)

I thought this was something that the community here would be interested in as
I see a lot of insightful comments regarding the latest hyped security
vulnerabilities, take the other days comments on thunderspy as an example.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23137979](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23137979)

